# DET emissions



## jcwatts (Sep 15, 2002)

Question, how do you people pass emissions with your DET motors in the US. I live in Delaware, doing homework.

thanks
jw


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

depends on where you live because the emission laws differ between states... i live in AZ, so i'm not really sure about Delaware... some sr20det's can actually pass emissions here in az. i know only one way of passing emissions.

1. bribe the mechanic before emissions. he'll test his own car instead of yours

2. if he doesn't take the bribe, go somewhere else and bribe.

bribing is the only way... you can't add a catalyst converter or some other weird piping... bribe..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

naw not the ONLY way

you could do this

everyyear before emissions you take our your SR and swap back ur KA then when u pass swap back the SR 

only the skilled can do it  

but after a few years u can do it with ease and charge people for swaps


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

im so glad that emissions arent in my county! this would be too much trouble!


----------

